# Historical info on the 100/200 (5000) and QLCC chip / tuning



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So. This might be the most clumsiest topic I've ever written at
the VWVortex. Anyhow, it might answer some historical aspects and
some technical questions.
First of all, I really have no idea regarding the typ 44 (100/200) and
it's introduction. I know the 200 came in 1978/79 as 5E. But when did
the 200 turbo ALSO featuring quattro be available? 1985? And, could
anyone give me a short "story" of the 200 vs the 100 etc?

Now, over to the technical bits. And this is where I cannot remember
things right now (and my books are 540km away).
In Audi 100 turbo you got the MC engine featuring 165hp, while the
200 had 182(?)hp. As I've seen for these 10V turbo engines, they
were Bosch Jetronic with either;
KKK K26 single knock sensor MAC10 or 11, or
KKK K24 dual knock sensor MAC14. MAC units done by Hitachi.
Now, as for upping the power a bit, I know there are some ECU
upgrades available as the QLCC chip, but I do not know anything
regarding this! Does this just regulate the ignition, or does it allow
for a bit more boost? And, as for the urquattro, the 10V came as
2144ccm or 2226ccm -- cannot remember if there is a "chipping"
oppertunity on the 2144 engine management. Can an****e explain
this to me?

Sorry for such a messy thread, but I don't want to mess up the
forum with multiple threads. Also, my english probably isn't
flawless


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Historical info on the 100/200 (5000) and QLCC chip / tuning (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_So. This might be the most clumsiest topic I've ever written at
the VWVortex. Anyhow, it might answer some historical aspects and
some technical questions.
First of all, I really have no idea regarding the typ 44 (100/200) and
it's introduction. I know the 200 came in 1978/79 as 5E. But when did
the 200 turbo ALSO featuring quattro be available? 1985? And, could
anyone give me a short "story" of the 200 vs the 100 etc?

As I've said before, just give me a call







And, you're on Fourtitude now, not VWvortex















So, in short, the first 200 quattro, as well as 100 quattro, came out in 1985. They were the 4th and 5th quattros from Audi, after the Quattro in 1980, the 80 quattro in 1983 and the Coupe quattro in 1984 (as an 85-model).
In short, the 200 was launched as a more luxurious and powerful version of the 100. This was done to be even more competitive against Mercedes-Benz and BMW who already then was well established in the premium segment of German cars.


_Quote »_Now, over to the technical bits. And this is where I cannot remember
things right now (and my books are 540km away).
In Audi 100 turbo you got the MC engine featuring 165hp, while the
200 had 182(?)hp. As I've seen for these 10V turbo engines, they
were Bosch Jetronic with either;
KKK K26 single knock sensor MAC10 or 11, or
KKK K24 dual knock sensor MAC14. MAC units done by Hitachi.

Well, the 100 Turbo didnt get anything but the MC engine, but the 200 turbo got various engines. The MC versions of the 200 turbo didnt differ from the 100 turbo, they also had the 165 hp engine. It must be said that this was the cleaned version, with the catalytic converter. The 200 turbo was also available without a cat, this was the 182 hp 2144cc engine up to 1988. This is the old engine that was available from the introduction of the 200 in 1984 (a year later than the 100). The Type 43 200 also used a 2144cc engine of course, but it had 12 hp less, at 170. 
In 1989, catalytic converters were mandatory in all of Europe, so the 2144cc engine was removed from the program. Audi then introduced the engine 1B. This was only fitted to the 200 Exclusive and made 200 hp (190 with automatic), and with that power output, I guess it was very similar to the MB found in the 1988-1989 Urquattro. This is of course a 2226cc engine. The 1B only lasted for one year, as it was replaced with the 3B for 1990, in the 200 20V. The MC was still available up to the end in 1991, in both fwd (also with auto) and in quattro versions.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Historical info on the 100/200 (5000) and QLCC chip / tuning (WAUOla)*

Yep. Some of thats a bit foreign to me, cause I can tell youre somewhere outside the US, so I'll assume PerL's right about the motor numbers in the cars. (I know 100's were different here)
Anyway, you had asked about the QLCC. The car does allow for more boost. (raises it to 12.5 psi IIRC... its been a while since Ive messed with CIS, but its 1.2 Bar atmospheric)
As I understand it, the QLCC chip does NOT change timing. However, there are other guys who are capable of burning chops for the 10v cars that can change timing. I had "thenatrix" from motorgeek make mine. Changed fuel and timing.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Historical info on the 100/200 (Twistedaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twistedaudi* »_Anyway, you had asked about the QLCC. The car does allow for more boost. (raises it to 12.5 psi IIRC... its been a while since Ive messed with CIS, but its 1.2 Bar atmospheric)
As I understand it, the QLCC chip does NOT change timing. However, there are other guys who are capable of burning chops for the 10v cars that can change timing. I had "thenatrix" from motorgeek make mine. Changed fuel and timing.

Thanks for the answer!








What I've understood it as, is that the MAC units are either 0.6BAR or
0.8BAR maksimum boost before fuel & ignition cut. I always imagined
this to be a mechanical maximum boost, not changeable throug
EPROM modifications in the ECU. Or is it a component-change that
does allow for more?
Did a non-ECU, bleed-setup fix at a 165hp urquattro this weekend,
works fine. But, could be interesting to see what other mods than
boost that can be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:48 AM 11-20-2006_


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Historical info on the 100/200 (WAUOla) QLCC*

Regarding the QLCC chip - it does regulate fuel, timing and boost.
Here is a quick summary of the differences in the QLCC chip and the stock MAC11C code:
1. The overboost shutdown is raised to 1.95 bar(just below the 2 Bar rating of the pressure transducer in the ECU.
2. The WGFV target boost tables are modified to leave the WGFV open longer until the boost gets up to the 1.7-1.8 bar level. 
3. Timing and fuel values remapped to accomodate higher boost settings.
Although the chip will allow you to obtain boost to around 1.8 by itself by regulating the frequency valve and raising the overboost protection, obviously a stiffer WG spring and/or pressure regulator mod will help get boost sooner at lower RPM and maintain the boost longer. 
This chip may allow approaching the level at which the engine can detonate if the knock sensor system is not working properly, and using low octane gas, as some of the knock protection built into the MAC-11 is by limiting the boost to 1.5Bar. It is however a far more sane approach than other mods (eg. R/Z or those that attempt to bypass the fuel pump overprotection).
See for more info and availability og this and related modifications:
http://www.gtquattro.com/qlcc.html
[email protected]
http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html
http://www.gtquattro.com


----------

